# Quality of schools in Canada ?



## Timaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi there,

as parents of a 9yr old girl the quality of the schools in canada is an important issue for us. 
How do you rate the canadian schools ?
Can someone compare them to the schools in New Zealand ?

Cheers


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Timaru said:


> Hi there,
> 
> as parents of a 9yr old girl the quality of the schools in canada is an important issue for us.
> How do you rate the canadian schools ?
> ...


Hi,
Canadian schools vary widely in size and in approach to the curriculum depending on which province you are in and whether it is a small town or a city. But I think it is fair to say that they are consistently good. I have no personal experience of New Zealand, but having put both my children through school in Canada I would not hesitate to recommend it to anyone. 
Deeana


----------

